# Bought and finally got to shoot my first Ruger Blackhawk



## Highground (Aug 13, 2011)

I was trolling the used section at the local gun store and came acrossed a 6.5" .357 Mag Old 3 screw unconverted model Blackhawk for the low $300 range. I bought it not even knowing what a Blackhawk was. I just knew I've always wanted a long barrel .357 Mag and this seemed like a good deal. I've since researched it, and come to the conclusion that I got a pretty fair shake what do you think? FYI she has 2 or 3 beauty marks (She is about 50 years old).

I've been putting off getting a revolver because I can never shoot them worth a damn. My friends let me shoot their smiths or Ruger SA/DA newer model 6" .44 or .357s and I can never hit anything. 

This Blackhawk is a different deal. Most accurate pistol shooting I've ever pulled off was the first time I shot my Blackhawk yesterday (really not saying too much)

I know it's not fair to compare autos with 5" barrel to a 6.5" barrel revolver, but I can't help but notice that the first day I shoot my Blackhawk, I can shoot it more accurately than pistols I've put thousands of rounds through. I like it so much, I've already bid on a .22lr./.22mag single six on GB, and I'm thinking about getting a .45LC or .44Mag model later.


----------



## Highhawk1948 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have an old model also and it has the best trigger I have ever pulled. That's quite a pistol you have. Congrats, and that was a good price.
I have been carrying Blackhawks for years. Love'um.


----------



## elrathia (Sep 18, 2011)

Terrific find. Nothing like the three-screw blackhawks..


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

i have a "new" model blackhawk 357 with a 6 1/2 barrel the reason new is quoted is cuz my has had it since the late 60s early 70s but it is a "new model" stamped on the barrel and everything lol so either way i must agree i love the pistol more than anything its a tack driver in a powerful handgun caliber. i intend on eventually getting another blackhawk 357 6 1/2 so i can "retire" mine as i want it to last long enough to pass on to my grandkids one day. good find i strongly recommend the blackhawk to anyone interested in a single action revolver, hell i just spent alil more than that a few days ago on a ruger gp100 its a sweet gun also but the blackhawk takes the cake on smooth shooting and accuracy, even tho the gp shoots just as straight in single action.


----------

